
A Tech Pioneer’s Final, Unexpected Act (2017) - wallflower
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/01/01/a-tech-pioneers-final-unexpected-act
======
ubermonkey
I read this piece at the time. It's really great, and almost certainly worth
your time despite how gutting it is to read of someone in the prime of life
getting their card punched so early.

------
sbr464
Video of the performance mentioned in the article:

[https://youtu.be/rsKWgREVppA](https://youtu.be/rsKWgREVppA)

